# Reason + piano



## Mayday171 (19. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mein Keyboard per Midi mit dem Computer verkuppelt.
Kann man jetzt auch direkt per Reason das gespielte aufnehmen und es so, sagen wir, z.B. in den NN 19 einfügen ?

Mfg Mayday


----------



## Tim C. (20. Februar 2003)

Wenn Reason eine dementsprechende MIDI Schnittstelle hat, sollte das funktionieren, was sagt denn das Handbuch dazu ? Auch in Bezug auf deine andere Frage nach Tutorials:

Bei Software die mehrere 1000€ kosten, sind die Handbücher i.d.R. ziemlich gut.


----------



## Mayday171 (22. Februar 2003)

Im Handbuch hab ich nichts konkretes dazu gefunden.
Bloß irgendwas von Midi-Remote-Steuerung.
Ich möchte aber die Noten direkt über mein piano in Reason einfügen.
D.h. ich spiele und reason recorded direkt.
GEHT DAS??????

MFG Mayday


----------



## AKM<2b> (11. März 2003)

Ja... geht. dafür ist reason schliesslich da. 

Erstmal in die Preferences gehen unter Midi das ganze Midizeugs und Kanal einstellen.

Dann ganz oben über dem Mixer ist so ein Control Panel für midi da alles auswählen. 
Dann auf die Maschine klicken die du spielen willst. 

dann auf den Record knopp drücken und dann auf play. fertig....

Aber das steht auch mehr als ausführlich im Handbuch

2b


----------



## sonic-alpha (14. Mai 2004)

*Midi oder Audio?*

bei deiner Frage bi ich mir nicht sicher was genau du meinst. Wenn du mit deinem Piano spielst, willst du dann die Noten aufzeichen( MIDI Daten) und eines der in Reason befindlichen geräte anschliessend die eingespielte Melodie spielen lassen. Das geht, meines erachtens nach auch recht einfach.

Wenn du aber dein Piano Sound (Audio) aufnehmen und im NN-XT als sample rein schnibbeln möchtest brauchst du zusätzlich ne Audio-Recording Software. Da gibt es auch Freeware Tools. Dann kannst das aufgenommen und normalisierte *.Wav oder *.aif in den NN-XT laden und dort dann auch weiter effektieren, loopen etc.

Hoffe das hilft ein bischen.

Grüße Sonic-Alpha


----------



## Tim C. (14. Mai 2004)

sonic-alpha, der Thread ist jetzt mehr als ein Jahr alt ...


----------

